

Ask HN: ways to obtain critical mass? - tjit

I started this for-fun-project: a highly viral site, called http://www.tjetter.com - it enables you to randomly chat with others, with the added twist of being able to eavesdrop on (and replay) other conversations that take place.<p>The dutch version is doing OK, because I was able to use my established network to get some initial visitors. However, I have barely any international contacts, so getting some exposure in other countries is rather difficult.<p>I'm looking for suggestions as to how to proceed in trying to obtain critical mass for this kind concept. Ideas?
======
delano
I noticed your post yesterday in the thread about company names and I tried
out a few conversations with Tjetter. I saved a couple of the URIs:

<http://tjetter.com/#3JcS>

<http://tjetter.com/#3Jdz>

It's an interesting concept but I wasn't sure what to do at first. What do you
say to a person without any context? In each of the conversations the other
person inevitably asked if I was male or female. I think it would be easier
for people to get involved if there was some starting point, like a question.
Get people talking about a topic, even if just to disagree. _Something_ to get
them going.

As a more general answer to your question, Chris Wanstrath's talk at RailsConf
today/this week is a good read: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=596172>

~~~
mahmud
Heya delano! you plum-cheeked, rosy-bummed, fun-pack of a man!

Oh, you're shocked I just said that? well, that was a response to your
question:

>What do you say to a person without any context?

With the proper identity, the site can be tuned to encourage odd-ball, fun and
goofy monologue-type conversations. It should foster an standup-comedy type
atmosphere.

The site owner can encourage a conversation by offering them a "prop"; a
graphic image of an object or a person that appears on the screen as a
conversation starter. Perhaps a theme/stage/setting where people are
encouraged to act out a persona, etc.

Now that thing I said about your bum and your cheeks? err, "nohomo"[1].

\--

[1]<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nohomo>

~~~
delano
Haha, those are great ideas. I would absolutely return regularly to act out
different personas.

------
akronim
Ok, gave it a few tries, every conversation is terminated as soon as you reply
"male" to the inevitable question! So option one is probably get 5000 girls on
there!

------
swombat
How is it "highly viral"? If it was highly viral, surely, it would acquire
critical mass by itself (that's kind of the definition of a viral application)

~~~
tjit
I probably should have toned that down a bit, yeah. What I meant was that when
kickstarted, the concept will pretty easily attract new visitors, because it's
a weird experience; and there's hardly a barrier to engage with the site (just
click a button and off you go).

The problem is in the kickstarting: no people chatting, means no eavesdropping
and barely anything of interest there when you visit.

------
markessien
I think you misunderstand viral. It may be virally shared, but it's not viral
by its nature. A viral app is an app like skype or paypal, as they only get
useful when the other person uses it. An app like facebook, you interact with
the other person over the site, as the person who invites you is 'there'.

Your app is just a 'share this amusing link if you like' type site. It's not
inherently viral app. Change it in a way that people want to invite people,
and also to stay there. Then it will grow on its own.

~~~
tjit
Ok, I might have used the term viral a little to easily.

With regard to the inviting: an attempt to this end is made in enabling users
to tweet their conversations. This would allow their followers to eavesdrop on
their particular conversation in realtime. Why would you want a lot of
eavesdroppers? Hmm, good question ;)

So something else for people to invite others..

------
kalmi10
Make "high-speed replay" more speedy. Having to watch for 30 lines for 3
minutes is a bit boring... (or at least add on option to speed it up)

This is not going get you "critical mass", but it might help a bit.

------
asimjalis
Look at the conversations and see what the value proposition of the site is.
What is it that people are looking for. And then highlight that value.

~~~
tjit
People are looking for a way to kill some time. I think this is highlighted by
allowing visitors to share conversation-links with others..

Still, the problem remains the fact that it's difficult to get an initial
userbase that makes sure there's always something interesting to read about on
there :)

~~~
MoeDrippins
> People are looking for a way to kill some time.

You think so, eh? Look at the apps coming out that track your time, that let
you restrict yourself from killing time, etc.

On what basis do you make such a proposition? (I'm not busting your balls
here, I'm genuinely curious.)

------
no_signal
Try to make something funny...maybe a video...or something..fun is always
viral.

~~~
tjit
I don't think the concept needs to be more viral. And I wouldn't know what to
make a video about in order to promote Tjetter; are you suggesting something
along the lines of a webcast of recorded conversations?

